# Ivory/Horn



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Had a young fella suggest this a while back... it's a Hippo Ivory barrel, with a Buffalo Horn bead. I "scrim" the accent lines in... cut a small groove and then pen them in with India Ink. Both pieces are carrying my CA finish, buffed and polished to a very high gloss... What do ya'll think of the combo?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL work man! Would love to use a call of this quality in a giveaway or promotion here on the site. If interested, please let me know.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad as Chris said beautiful! You really do turn out some fantastic looking calls.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Quality work yotehntr.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again Craftsmanship at it's best.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice call. What kind of prices are you charging for these? I need to see what I have to giveup for a new favorite call of mine. hahaha.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments guys!

Helmet_S I'm asking $200 for this one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad if you don't mind me asking, how many calls do you make a year? If you do just tell me to bleep off!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

well it will definitly be a while before I can afford one but one of your calls will definitly remain on my wish list. Who knows maybe I will come into some spare cash in the near future.

Very nice looking call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls as always Brad.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great I bet with age it will even look better!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! Bigrowdy that's been my experience too.. the more aged I become the better everything looks!









Mattuk, I have no idea buddy... My call making isn't all that personal, I'd never say that to a friend.... well and mean it. LOL I kind of go in spells... maybe at the most 1 a week. Sometimes I go a spell and don't make anything... then others I go crazy. LOL It's just a hobby and I try to keep it fun... when I get tired of it, I stop making them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> Mattuk, I have no idea buddy... My call making isn't all that personal, I'd never say that to a friend.... well and mean it. LOL I kind of go in spells... maybe at the most 1 a week. Sometimes I go a spell and don't make anything... then others I go crazy. LOL It's just a hobby and I try to keep it fun... when I get tired of it, I stop making them.


You could tell me to sod off I wouldn't mind! So thats still 30 to 40 a year!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL yeah I think I get told that 30 or 40 times a week! LOL


----------

